#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ASTM E2877 - 12e1 Standard Guide for Digital Contact Thermometers

## abangiwel

Anyone can upload below standard :

ASTM E2877 - 12e1
Standard Guide for Digital Contact Thermometers

I need it as reference for calibration digital thermometer.



Thank you in advanceSee More: ASTM E2877 - 12e1 Standard Guide for Digital Contact Thermometers

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2877-12e1 Standard Guide for Digital Contact Thermometers

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you Marty Thompson.

----------


## abangiwel

Thank you very much Marty.
I really appreciate for your help.

----------


## creslife

> E2877-12e1 Standard Guide for Digital Contact Thermometers



Thank you very much!

----------


## lucklegend

Link is not working.

----------


## piratininga

See here!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Link is not working.

----------


## micaziv

Thank you!

----------

